# Neujahrsausfahrt an der Fädder Veste



## Altitude (22. Dezember 2004)

Hallo werte Frangen,

es ist ein langjährige Tradition, daß sich die sich schon wieder unter den Lebendene befindenden Fädder Biker sich gegen 14.00 Uhr an der Alten Veste zum gemeinsamen Kateraustreiben und gute Vorsätz brechen treffen...

Wer aus dem restlichen Frangenland kommen will (Eingänger oder Schalter), ist natürlich herzlich willkommen...es werden si 1-2 "lockere" Stunden Trailsurfen

Ein Wort der Warnung: Aufgrund von des 14.00 Threads vom Phaty   werde ich den Kamera für ein Gruppenfote mitbringen...

je mehr Dode desto besser...

Frohe Feirtage und guten Rutsch


----------



## Frazer (22. Dezember 2004)

Da müsst ich scho wieder nüchtern sein....     


Bin dabei


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Altitude (22. Dezember 2004)

Frazer schrieb:
			
		

> Da müsst ich scho wieder nüchtern sein....



dann sauf mehr...


----------



## Frazer (22. Dezember 2004)

Altitude schrieb:
			
		

> dann sauf mehr...




Jawohl ja !!!!


----------



## harry kroll (22. Dezember 2004)

also wenn ich da wieder daheim bin, dann bin ich dabei. hoffentlich ist da mein husten wieder weg.

ach vo0lker, wenn du ein kind hast, dann hat man mit krankheit echt nix mehr zu lachen.

ciao harry


----------



## blacksurf (22. Dezember 2004)

das ist doch ne coole sache, werde da sein
wenns ich wieder fit bin fahr ich euch mit ansonsten mach ich ne gemässigte Schotterwegerunde


----------



## biker-wug (22. Dezember 2004)

Muß leider passen, hab Silvester Nachtschicht, da vermute ich mal ich werde am 1. flach liegen!!


----------



## Beelzebub (23. Dezember 2004)

wenn ich da wieder schon wieder laufen kann bin ich dabei.

und bitte das jetzt keiner fragt ob ich was am bein hab


----------



## Mr.Chili (23. Dezember 2004)

Beelzebub schrieb:
			
		

> und bitte das jetzt keiner fragt ob ich was am bein hab




müßten wir da was wissen  

Ps der alk muß in beide beine, also mehr saufen


----------



## Altitude (30. Dezember 2004)

Durchzählen:

EINS


----------



## Frazer (30. Dezember 2004)

ZWEI!







Ich hab nämlich irgendwie doch Zeit.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mr.Chili (30. Dezember 2004)

drei

vier  is Blacky

fünf is Harry

Der haufen war ja wieder sehr fleißig die woche  

Coffee was´n mit dir?


----------



## Coffee (30. Dezember 2004)

Tomac-Fan schrieb:
			
		

> drei
> 
> vier  is Blacky
> 
> ...




ja danke, mir gehts auch gut. spür nur ab und zu meine beine nciht und sonst fühl ich mich auch etwas beschissen, aber ansonsten wirklich prima..


coffee


----------



## Mr.Chili (30. Dezember 2004)

He Tanja so war das aber wirklich nich gemeint.

Es is scho bedauerlich das die wo man meint scheinbar sich nie angesprochen fühlen


----------



## Coffee (30. Dezember 2004)

Tomac-Fan schrieb:
			
		

> He Tanja so war das aber wirklich nich gemeint.
> 
> Es is scho bedauerlich das die wo man meint scheinbar sich nie angesprochen fühlen



 aber du hattest mich doch angesprochen.

p.s. bist du am 1.1 auch um 14 uhr an der feste? ich werde mich, komme was wolle aufs rad quälen

 


grüße coffee


----------



## karstenenh (30. Dezember 2004)

Wenn Coffee auch mit dabei ist, was ich sehr begrüßen würde, bin ich Nummer *sieben*


----------



## showman (30. Dezember 2004)

Acht mit Fragezeichen. Bin noch erkältet aber mal schaun.

Gruß Showman


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## blacksurf (30. Dezember 2004)

jepp werde auch da sein, man hat ja für mich schon zugesagt  
Yes sir Chillyhead melde mich an Bord zurück!
denke aber ich werde keine singletrails oder härtere Passagen mitfahren können, es geht erst wieder seit gestern aufwärts
aber zum Treffpunkt komme ich


----------



## Coffee (31. Dezember 2004)

guten morgen,

also wenns morgen nicht gerade in strömen regnet, bin ich 100% dabei.

grüße coffee


----------



## Frazer (31. Dezember 2004)

Tomac-Fan schrieb:
			
		

> Der haufen war ja wieder sehr fleißig die woche




Wieso, wer solln sich angesprochen fühlen??    


Wird wohl mal wieder ne recht lustige Ausfahrt


----------



## lowfat (31. Dezember 2004)

Wenn Ihr mir erklärt, wo ich hinkommen muß, NEUN.
Grüße
lowfat


----------



## Coffee (1. Januar 2005)

guten morgen,


also ist in fürth -alte veste-oben an der veste treffen wir uns, dort wo die wirtschaft ist ;-)

@ all, meine radklamotten liegen schon bereit  


coffee


----------



## mox (1. Januar 2005)

war ne schöne Ausfahrt und jetzt hab ich erstmal tierisch Hunger!!!


----------



## showman (1. Januar 2005)

oder ich fahr lieber gemütlich mit den Mädels dacht ich mir und schon Mensch und Material. Los gings am Vester Turm. Natürlich nicht ohne vorher das Gruppenbild zu machen.







Da Blacksurf noch Probleme mit den Rippen und ich eine Erkältung hatte beschlossen wir (Blacksurf, Coffee, Showgirl und ich) Waldautobahn nach Cadolzburg zu fahren um wie schon erwähnt Mensch und Maschine nicht aufs äußerste zu belasten. Ganz gelang uns das dann doch nicht da Coffee eine Bodenprobe nahm und fast ihre Schulter im Wald liegen ließ. Als uns unsere Navigationskünstlerin Blacksurf dann nach enigen Abkürzungen und Umwegen 






endlich in Sichtweite zu Cadolzburg gebracht hatte suchten wir uns ein gemütliches Coffee wo Coffee und Gefolge dann Coffee und Kartoffelsuppe und Baggers verdrückten. Nach kurzer Rast brachen wir dann wieder auf um unsere Irrfahrt durch den Fürther Stadtwald fortzusetzen. Auf einmal knipste dann jemand das Licht aus was uns einen schönen Sonnenuntergang bescherte.






Als die Wege dann immer schlammiger wurden übernahm ich, alias Materialdäbbala unterstützt vom Amerikanischen Verteidigungsministerium die Navigation. So gelang uns zügiges vorankommen in Richtung Veste. Dort angekommen beschlossen wir direkt zum Kanal zu fahren (ein folgenschwerer Fehler) um wenigstens noch in schon weit fortgeschrittener Dämmerung das Auto zu erreichen. Die Mädels fuhren noch ein paar Meter oben die Straße entlang, ich nahm den direkten Weg neben der Kanalbrücke runter zum Kanal. Neben den Treppen war dann noch alles unter Kontrolle was sich aber beim erreichen der Betonschräge schlagartig änderte. Die war nämlich sauglatt und wurde ab der Hälfte noch steiler. Gesehen hab ichs net weil des war ja schon finster, nur der auf einmal sehr komische Neigungswingel des Bikes ließ Unheil erahnen was dann auch in Form eines derben Einschlags an einem Betonpfeiler eintrat. Erst mal nach Luft geschnappt. Blacksurf muß mich mit ihrer Rippenprellung angesteckt haben oder wars der Lenker der irgentwo da drin steckte? Dann aber schnell wieder aufgestanden damit niemand was sieht. Am Ende ist die Brücke net mehr ganz ganz und ich muß des wieder richten. Kurz darauf traf ich dann auch die Mädels wieder die den Radweg herunter kamen. Das ich einen kleinen Ausrutscher hatte erwähnte ich nur am Rande, also nix weitersagen. Wieder vereint gings dann weiter mit zusammengebissenen Zähnen Richtung Fürth. Kurz vor dem Wiesengrund trafen wir dann noch Karstenenh der auf uns aufpaßte und mit zum Auto fuhr um uns vor weiterem Unheil zu bewahren. 

Verbrauch der heutigen Tour:

3 Latte Macciato
1 Milchkaffee
1 Spezi
2 Baggers mit Lachs
1 Teller Kartoffelsuppe
1 Coffeeschulter
1 Showman linker Oberschenkel mit Pentax Abdruck (war in der Hosentasche)
1 Pentax Optio S 4 Gehäuse (hoffentlich gibts des einzeln)
1 Showman rechtes Knie (rettete mich vor dem ertrinken "DANKE")
1 Paar Showmanrippen
1 Kanalbrücke

Aber nichts desto trotz war`s mal wieder eine schöne Tour wenn`s auch mit Mensch und Maschine schonen nix geworden ist.

Ach ja, für Materialdäbbala standesgemäß gibts jetzt zu jeder Tour nen Katenausschnitt und Tourprofil   










So, geh jetz meine Wunden lecken 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Gruß Showman


----------



## Beelzebub (1. Januar 2005)

feine bilder Jürgen. hab unsere tour aufgezeichnet. müssen wir mal auf karte bringen die tage.

was gibts noch zu sagen. der rest kämpfte sich durchs unterholz,wohlweislich hatte alti schon die härteren sachen außen vor gelassen. das hielt mich nicht davon ab 2mal eine bodenprobe zu nehmen. schei$$e wars blauer dicker handballen und kacke zum greifen. eisspray von tomac fan brachte nur teilweise linderung.
nachdem ich zuhause war gabs noch nen rüffel von meiner frau,die mich gleich ins KH schleppte. zum glück hat sich rausgestellt das nix ge- oder angebrochen ist.

aber nun ich will ich bilder von danach bitte sehen


----------



## showman (1. Januar 2005)

Beelzebub schrieb:
			
		

> hab unsere tour aufgezeichnet. müssen wir mal auf karte bringen die tage.


 Ich komm die Tage mal vorbei und Bring a bissl Werkzeuch mit. Mußt halt sagen wanns recht ist. Dauert ca. 2 Std. 



			
				Beelzebub schrieb:
			
		

> das hielt mich nicht davon ab 2mal eine bodenprobe zu nehmen. schei$$e wars blauer dicker handballen und kacke zum greifen.


 War voll die Materialschlacht heute. Die totale Zerstörung   

Gruß Showman


----------



## Altitude (1. Januar 2005)

so, hier sind noch ein paar Bilder der heutigen Tour:

































@coffee, blacksurf, showgirl und showman

Ich fands irgenwie schade, daß Ihr nicht mit uns fahren wolltet - es war ziemlich relaxed und böse Abfahrten gabs auch (fast) keine...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## showman (1. Januar 2005)

Ja jetzt wo mir alles weh tut seh ich das auch anders. Wollte aber wegen meiner Erkältung einfach ein bisschen rumrollen (was ich dann auf dem Kanalweg auch tat). Nächstes mal bin ich aber 100 pro wieder am Start.

Gruß Showman


----------



## Beelzebub (1. Januar 2005)

@showman: jederzeit..... hab ja urlaub. laß uns mal telen die tage.

wird schon bei mir. habn verband und kühle schön die hand


----------



## blacksurf (1. Januar 2005)

naja ich sags mal so meine Rippen machen noch keine Wurzeltrails mit
Waldautobahnen gingen gut, bergauf spür ichs noch, ich wollte es nicht riskieren nochmals draufzufallen

aber das Jahr ist noch lange und ich denke es kommen noch viele gemeinsame Ausfahrten...

@all meine Navigationskünste sind legendär, aber immerhin wir sind angekommen

so long
Blacksurf 
wieder auf dem Weg der Genesung

@HEiDi
gute Besserung!


----------



## rpo35 (1. Januar 2005)

Huhu,

ein frohes Neues Euch allen !! Ihr hattet ja scheinbar einen gelungenen Start...  ...feiner Bericht Jürgen...  
Unsere Neujahrstour findet erst morgen statt; hoffentlich hält das Wetter...  

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## showman (1. Januar 2005)

Uuuiii,

der Ralph bei uns in Franken. Richt mal dem Talybont schöne Grüße von mir aus. Ich hoff ich schaffs dieses Jahr noch ein paar mal ins 7G.

Bis die Tage

Gruß Showman


----------



## rpo35 (1. Januar 2005)

showman schrieb:
			
		

> ...Richt mal dem Talybont schöne Grüße von mir aus...



Ehrensache...  ...wäre schon, wenn Du mal vorbeischaust. Aber was willst du im SG ?...Komm in die Eifel...Talybont ist doch auch umgezogen...

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## blacksurf (1. Januar 2005)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> Huhu,
> 
> ein frohes Neues Euch allen !! Ihr hattet ja scheinbar einen gelungenen Start...  ...feiner Bericht Jürgen...
> Unsere Neujahrstour findet erst morgen statt; hoffentlich hält das Wetter...
> ...



@rpo du immer mit deinen steilen kurven  
alter sack, viel spass *g*


----------



## showman (1. Januar 2005)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> Ehrensache...  ...wäre schon, wenn Du mal vorbeischaust. Aber was willst du im SG ?...Komm in die Eifel...Talybont ist doch auch umgezogen...
> 
> Grüsse
> Ralph



Ach so   umgezogen. Na dann komm ich mal in die Eifel. Im 7G hätt ich halt Quartiere. Meine Mum ist aus Königswinter. Der Waschbär ist doch auch aus der Eifel oder?






Da sind`s drauf die Kameraden. So klink mich jetzt aus. Wünsch euch ne gute Nacht.

Gruß Showman


----------



## rpo35 (1. Januar 2005)

blacksurf schrieb:
			
		

> ...alter sack, viel spass *g*



Im Mai sehen wir uns und dann verhau ich Dir den Popo...  
Morgen gibt's ne neue Kurve...  

@Jürgen: Ist das am Lamberzparklatz in KW ?

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Coffee (2. Januar 2005)

@ alti,

nachdem ihr sofort den ersten abhang hinunter gestürzt seit, wollten wir euch nciht aufhalten. da wir 4 doch etwas angeschlagen waren. für uns standen eben eher waldautobahnen auf dem programm udn keine kleinen engen, nassen abschüssigen trails.

am ende hatten wir aber wohl mehr km 30 ;-) auf dem tacho...


also wenn ihr euch das nächstemal wirklich an "uns" ranhängen wollt. gerne *gg*


grüße coffee


----------



## showman (2. Januar 2005)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> Im Mai sehen wir uns und dann verhau ich Dir den Popo...
> Morgen gibt's ne neue Kurve...
> 
> @Jürgen: Ist das am Lamberzparklatz in KW ?
> ...



Moin Ralph,

ja das ist in KW ganz in der Nähe von Bahnhof. War ne tolle Tour. Da gings gleich ohne Vorwarnung auf den DF hoch   Hab ich auch ne Kurve von  

Gruß Showman


----------



## showman (2. Januar 2005)

Coffee schrieb:
			
		

> @ alti,
> 
> 
> also wenn ihr euch das nächstemal wirklich an "uns" ranhängen wollt. gerne *gg*
> ...



Hab das Höhenprofil noch a bissl frisiert damit`a weng krasser ausschaut  






Gruß Showman


----------



## Coffee (2. Januar 2005)

showman schrieb:
			
		

> Hab das Höhenprofil noch a bissl frisiert damit`a weng krasser ausschaut
> 
> 
> Gruß Showman



kannst du jetzt bitte noch die sticks setzten. Gefahrenstelle, gaststätte und kontrollpunkt   

P.S. i ko mi kaum nu rührn


coffee


----------

